
Show HN: Loc2country – Location coordinates to country in microseconds - ashwinnair
https://github.com/soorajb/loc2country
======
mtmail
The typical user might not need
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enclave_and_exclave](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enclave_and_exclave)
support. I think understanding the limitations is important though. Being fast
vs being accurate.

Country boundaries change over time and there's many disputed areas (let's say
the Kashmir region. Are coastline or maritime borders used (useful for island
states)? Explaining how and when the master data was created would help.
Ideally a repeatable process. If the master data came from a different source
then the possible license should be named.

How are coordinates rounded? I see geohash is used.

Simplified boundaries as input also have an effect.

~~~
technologia
I had the same thought, while geohashes provide a computational speedup this
project doesn't seem to be more than a glorified spreadsheet rather than a
point-in-polygon search

------
karmakaze
The project includes a data file. I couldn't tell where this data came from,
or if there's any way to update it so it's for immediate or approximate use
only.

~~~
technologia
It's a CSV file with geohashes and the iso-3 codes that those geohashes belong
to

------
walrus01
I wonder what happens if you give it the coordinates for Bir Tawil.

------
nodesocket
Typically this is done with reverse geocoding. What is the advantage of
Loc2country?

~~~
detaro
Isn't loc2country an implementation of a reverse geocoder?

------
fatninja
How does one refresh the data?

------
ashwinnair
Have added details regarding data generation to the README.

